
Stable Memory with Unstable Synapses - QuitterStrip
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12306-2
======
slfnflctd
I read the abstract, skimmed the intro and skipped to the conclusions. It's
hard not to see the parallels to large scale computer networks-- individual
signal strengths varying wildly, but larger patterns being much more stable.
Still no clear insight into the physical level of storage, but that may be
because it's looking more like always-on RAM and less like disk (as an
overused & possibly inaccurate analogy).

The 'spark of consciousness', as always, remains elusive. But if this opens up
a new area of research, we might be getting closer.

------
emanuensis
Chris also thinks idea very interesting...

[https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/neurons-hide-
their-m...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/neurons-hide-their-
memories-in-their-imaginary-fluctuations)

Like maybe neurons really use Pbits.

